# vitamins during conception/ pregnancy??



## Sheshylou (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi all,    

Hope everyone had a great Xmas and you're all looking forward to the New Year!
We are due to start our DIVF soon, and i was  just wondering if anyone had any advice ref: which vitamins and supplements to take? it's all very confusing,  there are so many different ones, i spent about an hour in boots reading boxes! Lil  Which was nice cos got me all excited about babies, but still none the wiser about vitamins??!

Good luck to all those   a 2009     

Michelle x


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Michelle

 with your tx.

I've been taking Pregnacare plus - I picked that one because it was on 3 for 2 in Boots  It seems to have done me fine so far. So long as you're taking something with Folic Acid and a pregnancy/conception one you'll be fine.

Rachael x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

mishboz 

i would agree with rachel ... i just took folic acid while TTC and went to pregnacare one when i was preggers ... sometimes i took the pregnacare in the month run up to basting, but as long as you have folic acid youll be fine and dandy!!

ax


----------



## Sheshylou (Oct 5, 2008)

amiee and Rachel,

Thanks for your quick response guys, pregnacare is the one i thought might be best!
Can't believe xmas has gone so quick, we are due to start sync'in with our recipient in jan.....am so excited think i might burst!  
Am just praying for it to be our time     

Thanks again for your advice,



m x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

you can have sellenium for womb lining i think .... lots of my cycle buddies drank pineapple juice and ate nuts pre to ivf.  its important for you to keep the protein levels up and drink water to help you not over stimulate but thats when youve started on the drugs i think.

GOOD LUCK honey.... please keep us updated on your progress!!  

hope you had a great christmas and 2009 is your lucky year!


----------

